# Fri Nite trip



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

want to learn about floundering. I am in navarre but can meet around fwb. does anyone have room?:yes:


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Btt


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Keep reading.  There is a lot of info out there.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks I can tell you how to fix a car but that don't mean you can or have the tools. I have read just don't have a way to get out now.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Your question was pretty open ended. Usually new people want to know where to go.

Most people that are succesful are NOT going to tell you that. We've worked to hard and spent to much time to find the places that pay off...or Usually pay off.

Another thing. Taking new people Floundering to your good spots is not a great idea.

There are easy landmarks to get right back to those spots. It's not like going offshore and hitting a GPS coordinate where everything looks the same.

Does this now make sense as to why I was so vague?

Get on the water pay your dues...Time spent on the water is paying your dues and learning.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok I understand people don't want their spots stole. I bass fish and if someone wanted to learn I would take them. There is enough water out there for me to not be afraid of someone else stealing my spot. I have more. Do you not take your friends that don't have a way. So Mabey I should be looking for friends that flounder, cool got it.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll help you out Dallis! I live over in Perdido so no chance we'll cross paths on the beach  flounder love to bed up near river and bayou mouths this time of year as the waters warm up...they also can be commonly found around structures like piers, docks, large debris, underwater pipelines, anything they can use for "cover" as they feed...if you see a bed on the bottom that looks fresh, search around that area and not just in a straight line...they don't travel far when they're bedded up and fishing themselves...and though he didn't say it in the nicest way possible, Shark is right...the best knowledge comes from trial and error...the more you go the more you'll come to know...try different beaches until you find a reliable spot...and keep in mind what happens to be a hot area for fish one week might change completely the next time you go out, they do bed in the same areas once you find a hot spot so keep that place marked in your mental GPS  good luck and keep trying! You'll get skunked a lot when you first start out but as you get a system down and some good beaches you'll start seeing em...just stick with it Dallis, when you get the fever you'll be glad you did! And you also have to understand, floundering is a bit different that rod-n-reel fishing...good beach is the paramount of floundering and if more than a few boats are on the same spot the area is wasted, at least in my opinion...so us flounder guys are more protective of our territory than most because the name of the game is covering ground! Hope this helps and happy hunting...


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

oh yeah, keep your eye on tide and moon phases too! Moving tides (coming in or going out) with anything but a Full moon are what I have found to be the best conditions...regardless they play a big role in a whether or not you have a successful fishing trip or just end up taking a boat ride in the dark  haha


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

X-Shark said:


> Get on the water pay your dues...Time spent on the water is paying your dues and learning.



Really? How much in "dues" does one have to pay? :001_huh:
50+ trips since the first of the year.
several thousand dollars just in fuel.
2 flounder.:whistling:

And I'm going again tonight.I figure if I go enough something got to give.I'm going to the AL side of things,Florida does not have flounder.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

X - Shark is right you just have to go. If you find fish remember what is the tide doing , what is the moon phase is , what month is it. What type of bottom , am I near a creek mouth , in a bayou , is there rocks or stumps. What day did the cold front come thru so you you can figure out what night is the best night after a front. It does take time to figure it all out. Just keep going and remember everything about the conditions. That's the only way to get good at consitantly finding fish. People just won't give up their spots unless you're friends.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*Dues*



drifterfisher said:


> Really? How much in "dues" does one have to pay? :001_huh:
> 50+ trips since the first of the year.
> several thousand dollars just in fuel.
> 2 flounder.:whistling:
> ...


 
Good luck driftfisher. Hope your night ends with a few in the cooler.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*Tips*



jhamilton226 said:


> I'll help you out Dallis! I live over in Perdido so no chance we'll cross paths on the beach  flounder love to bed up near river and bayou mouths this time of year as the waters warm up...they also can be commonly found around structures like piers, docks, large debris, underwater pipelines, anything they can use for "cover" as they feed...if you see a bed on the bottom that looks fresh, search around that area and not just in a straight line...they don't travel far when they're bedded up and fishing themselves...and though he didn't say it in the nicest way possible, Shark is right...the best knowledge comes from trial and error...the more you go the more you'll come to know...try different beaches until you find a reliable spot...and keep in mind what happens to be a hot area for fish one week might change completely the next time you go out, they do bed in the same areas once you find a hot spot so keep that place marked in your mental GPS  good luck and keep trying! You'll get skunked a lot when you first start out but as you get a system down and some good beaches you'll start seeing em...just stick with it Dallis, when you get the fever you'll be glad you did! And you also have to understand, floundering is a bit different that rod-n-reel fishing...good beach is the paramount of floundering and if more than a few boats are on the same spot the area is wasted, at least in my opinion...so us flounder guys are more protective of our territory than most because the name of the game is covering ground! Hope this helps and happy hunting...


Thanks for the tips. Im sure those will come in handy when i do deside to invest in all the equip to get out. I just thought I would look for a way to go and experience it without investing a lot of money to find out that its not for me. I know all things come with experience, its not like i asked for KFCs secret recipe, hahaha. I dont have fishing exp but I can trade you auto repair tips for fishing tips. Thanks to all who do part wisdom to nubs.:yes::thumbup:


----------



## Ft.Walton_Angler (Jan 8, 2009)

dallis said:


> want to learn about floundering. I am in navarre but can meet around fwb. does anyone have room?:yes:


If you go to the destin side of Eglin AFB there is a marina pass for the boats coming and going from base. The sides of that pass are shallow and the water is calm there. It's a good beginner area because it's really easy to see em and gig em. 

Occasionally there's a big one in there but for the last 5 years they mostly run between 12 -14" and maybe 6-8 flounder per trip.

Once you get the hang of spotting them in the sand you can start venturing out to more productive area's. There's a sand peninsula on the opposite side of crab island by the destin bridge. Start on the jetty side up by the condo's and work your way toward the bridge. You will eventually wrap around to the Harbor Walk side. 

If you aren't gigging and just rod fishing, you can catch em all around the destin bridge and jetties. Either put a live minnow on and let him swim around or use shrimp (live, dead or DOA) and just toss it on a ledge where the water depth drops and slowly drag it toward you. They can be sitting surprisingly close to shore so don't just start cranking it up fast just because you can see your bait.

I'm out there friday and saturday nights in the summer, maybe I'll run into you out there.

good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Spots*

Very Very well said Elliot and J.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*Floundering*



Ft.Walton_Angler said:


> If you go to the destin side of Eglin AFB there is a marina pass for the boats coming and going from base. The sides of that pass are shallow and the water is calm there. It's a good beginner area because it's really easy to see em and gig em.
> 
> Occasionally there's a big one in there but for the last 5 years they mostly run between 12 -14" and maybe 6-8 flounder per trip.
> 
> ...


It will help im sure. I have access to Eglin. Thanks for the tips. PM on the way.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Really? How much in "dues" does one have to pay? :001_huh:
> 50+ trips since the first of the year.
> several thousand dollars just in fuel.
> 2 flounder.:whistling:



Exactly what I'm talking about. 16yrs of doing it around here. It wasn't until 3yrs ago that we got more than a few fish.
Sorry I don't type with a sugar coated flair. LOL


----------

